# Can you see your pulse thumping near your wrist?



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

My pulse sometimes beats pretty hard. I look down at my wrist, and it's thumping away. Is it normal to sometimes be able to see your pulse? It's like some kind of alien inside, bumping up against the skin, trying to escape.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

1A,

Seriously...Stop looking at your wrist.

Your heart is beating and your blood is pumping.

I did a test. I can't see mine but I can see my husbands.

You're okay.

t*


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

I can see it sometimes and I can definately see it in my neck if I look in the mirror. Its not a bad thing. Although in my days of anxiety and dp dr I would have been freaking!.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Wrist, neck, inside elbow, feet...

It's a good sign isnt it ?


----------

